# Newbie question - Sloped & Straight



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi GSD boffins,

I notice that there is considerable difference between the look of certain GSD's in that some have a straight back & some have a more sloped back. Can somebody please explain this difference to me or point in the direction of some good articles?

& thanks for a great website.

Cheers


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

I like this for illustrating the stereotypical differences in the lines.

Stereotypically speaking the Showline dogs have more angulation which puts their butts closer to the ground. American showlines being longer bodied with more of a Straight slope to the ground, and German Showlines being shorter bodied with more of a curve.

Workinglines dogs generally have less angulation which results in a back that looks more level. 

This is a great website for explaining structure.
http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/Index_Page/Index_Page.htm


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks very much for the swift response. The reason I ask is because I am considering re-homing a GSD that has a straight back & am trying to learn as much as I can in order to make an informed decision. I currently own a GSD Huntaway X who is VERY much GSD dominant in looks. 

Photo attached - any comments welcome


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

The dog in the photo looks working line to me. Darker coloration like that rarely occurs in German showlines and the way he's structured and his head looks more working line than American line to me. Of course you can never rule out the possibility that there is a mix of lines involved. In the end it's more about the dog in front of you than the lines the dog is from.

This is one of my dogs (West German Working Lines)


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks again, very informative. From looking at the photo, would you say that he is full GSD or is it impossible to comment? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would say he is full GSD and agree, from WL's. Do you have any other pics? He looks like a dark sable to me. You are re-homing him, how long have you had him?


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't re-homed him yet. I am seriously considering it tho, if all works out.
A couple of additional pictures. Obviously I would visit & introduce to my current dog before making any decisions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So you are going to possibly own him? Not re-home him, correct? Is your current dog male or female? Generally opposite sexes get along better than same.
From those new pics, he looks more of a blanket black and tan, not a sable.


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry, by re-home I mean re-home him to my house, so yes own My current dog is Male, both dogs have had the snip.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some are roached.



woody said:


> Hi GSD boffins,
> 
> I notice that there is considerable difference between the look of certain GSD's in that some have a straight back & some have a more sloped back.


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah I've just been reading about roached, straight & angulated & the myriad of different opinions on the subject! Blimey! Really I'm just after a well balanced & healthy family pet so I think I'm best to stay away from the politics.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think he looks like a great dog PLUS he looks like he already gets along with other dogs!


----------



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I think he looks like a great dog PLUS he looks like he already gets along with other dogs!


That's good to hear. 
Just checked out your agility stuff, very nice. 

Will let you know how I get on.


----------

